# Ulteggra XTC vs XTB ? 12ft Tiralejo vs mojo?



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

I am looking to pair up a reel with a Shimano 12ft MH Tiralejo that I am looking to buy. Also was looking at the 11ft st croix mojo. I usually surf fish and tend to just throw out some bait on a fish finder with a 3-6oz pyramid sinker. Looking to catch drum primarily. Location is atlantic beach but I do like to go to the OBX every so often.

Anyway, I am looking for a good distance reel with some good power to do what i want. 

I have been looking into the Ulteggra 5500 series. I see that there is the XTB and XTC. Not to sure on the reasoning behind the huge price difference. Can anyone explain and justify it? I did notice I can upgrade the bearing for the drive gear, and plan to upgrade the drag washers to carbontex. is the drive gear a big deal? any other reasons for the price difference?

i did see this article with the pictures of the reels opened up, but i dont know what I am looking at.

http://olteniafishing.blogspot.com/2013/10/shimano-ultegra-xsb-vs-shimano-ultegra.html


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I cant tell you about the expensive one...but I just bought two of the cheap ones. I think I spooled one with 15-Big Game and the other with 14 Cajun Red Line. I don't use a shock tippet. I will be throwing them on TASF 13-footers from next week until spring at Cocoa Beach, FL. Hope they hold up. I also have a Tsunami Airwave 12-ft to try as well. I usually use a 4-oz weight. I am just an average caster and will try and report back.

There appears to be a lot more internal parts in the less expensive C model which I bought.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been using two of the Shimano Ultegra 5500 XSC models almost daily for three months now in the surf at Cocoa Beach, FL. Overall performance has been great and the drag is excellent but I am beginning to have concerns about the bushings that support the handle on both sides of the reel. Both reels have developed what appears to be excessive free play in the handle. It is possible to move the handles of both reels up and down and back and forth quite a bit with the rotor stopped from turning.

I have contacted Shimano about the problem and will let you know how this is handled. I only have a month to go here and can ship both reels to a repair center if necessary when I return home.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

csurp said:


> I have been using two of the Shimano Ultegra 5500 XSC models almost daily for three months now in the surf at Cocoa Beach, FL. Overall performance has been great and the drag is excellent but I am beginning to have concerns about the bushings that support the handle on both sides of the reel. Both reels have developed what appears to be excessive free play in the handle. It is possible to move the handles of both reels up and down and back and forth quite a bit with the rotor stopped from turning.
> 
> I have contacted Shimano about the problem and will let you know how this is handled. I only have a month to go here and can ship both reels to a repair center if necessary when I return home.


Have you tried opening it up? Sounds like is needs some tlc.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

SovangW said:


> I am looking to pair up a reel with a Shimano 12ft MH Tiralejo that I am looking to buy. Also was looking at the 11ft st croix mojo. I usually surf fish and tend to just throw out some bait on a fish finder with a 3-6oz pyramid sinker. Looking to catch drum primarily. Location is atlantic beach but I do like to go to the OBX every so often.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for a good distance reel with some good power to do what i want.
> 
> ...


Neither....would recommend the Ultegra 5500 CI4 XSB.......lighter, better quality and sold in the USA, along with the cheaper XSC.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I own the 4500 series and it's about 3 years old so I'm not totally sure If the newer models have changed. I will have to look at mine when I get home but I think mine is an XSA and not the XTC.. Anyway it doesn't have the Baitrunner feature, but I couldn't be happier with it. It's paired with a Daiwa Carp Rod that has a sweet spot of 3nbait and it FLYs!!!!! In my personal opinion Shimano's mid to high level gear is built Awesome and I wouldn't upgrade anything from the start. Once your parts start wearing out then maybe then but the drag will be GREAT for almost all Fishing Applications. I have another Reel that is Partially Ci4 and to be honest it's not worth the extra money unless you are building a Light weight setup (blanks, reel, guides, etc...) and plan n tossing lures. I rather have Alloy for most fishing applications but that's just me..


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Have you tried opening it up? Sounds like is needs some tlc.


I returned the two Ultegra 5500 XSC reels to the Shimano warranty center in Irvine, CA a couple of days ago. By the time I left FL at the beginning of March, the handle wobble had become worse and both reels were starting to grind. Will let Shimano open them up.


----------

